# Reports: Intel chips have new security flaws



## Minbari (Jun 11, 2020)

> "...Intel units released between 2015 and 2019 are affected. Intel released a list of affected processors on its Developer Zone page..."



*Reports: Intel chips have new security flaws*


----------



## memreflect (Jun 11, 2020)

The link to the list of affected CPUs is currently broken at the end of the article.  You can find the list here


----------



## rootbert (Jun 11, 2020)

we already got patches: https://www.freshports.org/sysutils/devcpu-data/


----------



## Crivens (Jun 11, 2020)

Wouldn't it be easier for them to publish a list of safe CPUs?


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Jun 11, 2020)

Crivens said:


> Wouldn't it be easier for them to publish a list of safe CPUs?


Sure, here's the list:


----------



## tingo (Jun 14, 2020)

So, what else is new? Oh right, nothing.


----------



## Mjölnir (Jun 14, 2020)

How many Intel'ists do you need to do an arithmetic shift-left?


----------



## aht0 (Jun 15, 2020)

tingo said:


> So, what else is new? Oh right, nothing.


Supposedly some 2010+ Atom CPU's do not have these vulnerabilities. They do not have much in the way of performance either. Netbook niche


----------



## CoTones (Jun 17, 2020)

Minbari said:


> *Reports: Intel chips have new security flaws*



Damn script-kiddies! Again practices undocumented characteristics for antisocial capitalization!


----------

